# Fun Dog Show Tyne & Wear



## Jrtz_rock

Its early but everyone is welcome to my dog show in July

Consett Community Sports College, Blackhill, Consett, County Durham about half an hours drive from sunderland and newcastle! A rare event but very popular!!

25th July 2010 at 1.30

Consett Fun Dog Show

Between Consett and Newcastle with directions once in Consett! Any questions please ask


----------



## becca&jack

finally one close by!
Ill definately try and make it!

x


----------



## RachyBobs

Me 2!


----------



## Jrtz_rock

Brilliant :thumbup:

Hope to see you both there - and bring a friend


----------



## waggytailsstore

Just giving you a bump! Hope you've got lots of entries and support for this, the puppy prizes are on their way to you this week.


----------



## Jrtz_rock

waggytailsstore said:


> Just giving you a bump! Hope you've got lots of entries and support for this, the puppy prizes are on their way to you this week.


Great Thanks!! Lots of interest in the show itself...Not so much interest in the sponsoring of remaining classes!! Doing lots of phone bashing but nothing as yet but will keep trying! Everything else is running along smoothly thank god!! :thumbup:


----------



## waggytailsstore

Just bumping you up again!


----------



## Jrtz_rock

Just bumping again! Get it in the diaries folks!! check out the facebook event page to keep up todate with up to the minute details!!

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## BigBearsRule

Sounds fab and fairly close to home. Never done a show before, might come along for the fun of it, kids would love it!


----------



## Jrtz_rock

BigBearsRule said:


> Sounds fab and fairly close to home. Never done a show before, might come along for the fun of it, kids would love it!


Something for everyone even if it is the raffle and tombolla and other stalls! Should be good fun!


----------



## Jrtz_rock

Had to Add 2 more classes to the show i had soooo much donated Also was given champion and reserve champion rosettes for free so stuck that class in too!!!

You can find us on facebook events here

Welcome to Facebook

For up to the minute changes and news Its an open event so add yourselves and invite everyone who might be interested!!!
x


----------



## becca&jack

just looked at the site and saw you have a fancy dress class! seriously excited hahaha:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

also the prize list! i dont think ive been to one where theres been such good prizes! 

bump bump bump!


----------



## Jrtz_rock

The prize list is for the raffle....But also have nice big prize bags for 1st 2nd & 3rd! They have alsorts in them and all different too!! Just finished putting them together last night....Hope i win one!! LOL!! Was just saying to my OH last night most shows your lucky to get a rosette never mind a bag full of food/toys/treats etc etc! Really hope people will be as pleased with winning them as i was putting them together. Ive had some very generous donations and class sponsors too which has helped loads!


----------



## becca&jack

haha oops yeah i just realised BUT STILL! ITS GOOD! the raffles are normally more of a bric-a-brac stall  xx


----------



## becca&jack

and of course theyll be pleased! id be over the moon! i feel chuffed just for a rosette never mind a prize along with it :thumbup:


----------



## waggytailsstore

Jrtz_rock said:


> Its early but everyone is welcome to my dog show in July
> 
> Consett Community Sports College, Blackhill, Consett, County Durham about half an hours drive from sunderland and newcastle! A rare event but very popular!!
> 
> 25th July 2010 at 1.30
> 
> Consett Fun Dog Show
> 
> Between Consett and Newcastle with directions once in Consett! Any questions please ask


Bumping you up Vicky!


----------



## Jrtz_rock

Jrtz_rock said:


> You can find us on facebook events here
> 
> Welcome to Facebook
> 
> For up to the minute changes and news Its an open event so add yourselves and invite everyone who might be interested!!!
> x


Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Jrtz_rock

Anymore for anymore?!


----------



## waggytailsstore

Jrtz_rock said:


> Anymore for anymore?!


Good Luck to you. Hoping you all have a really fabulous time! We're just gearing up ready for our busy run of shows. Just sad I can't be in 2 places at one time, cos I really would like to be there with you all as well!
:thumbup:


----------



## Jrtz_rock

I think a good time was had by all!! Raised oer £860 for PDSA so very happy!!


----------



## Jrtz_rock

If you attended the show we have hundreds of photos!! Too many to put online but they are in my facebook and on the computer! PM me with your dog details and email address and i'll email any photos to you and give you the link to the album!

I am specificly looking for a lady with a gorgeous black dog










Who another spoke to another member and said she reconised her from the forum but she was otherwise disracted by her dog barking and forgot to ask her name! If this is you can you get in touch so i can put you in touch with her!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jrtz_rock

Hello!!!

Just to let everyone know that we are holding another dog show this year full details soon!!!!!!


----------



## Jrtz_rock

Hellooooo!!! If your on Facebook check out the new show page Welcome to Facebook

Its this Sunday with rosettes & Prize bags to 6th

2 fun races

Stalls, Huge raffle, refreshments, and demonstrations!!

Hope to see you all there!


----------

